# Shemar Moore - splashes around in the surf with his bikini clad girlfriend in Miami 7.5.2012 x21 MQ



## beachkini (3 Juli 2012)

(21 Dateien, 4.057.587 Bytes = 3,870 MiB)


----------



## Punisher (3 Juli 2012)

holla, klasse


----------



## baby12 (10 Juli 2012)

Thanks for the pics!


----------

